

Ask HN: Review my FB App. - hajrice

I made a "thats what she said" plugin for facebook. I saw around 500k people interested in it(there are a lot of "We want a thats what she said app" groups) so I decided to build it.<p>http://www.facebook.com/apps/application.php?id=371323550620
======
hajrice
Clickable link: <http://www.facebook.com/apps/application.php?id=371323550620>

